

Malware attack hits thousands of Yahoo users per hour - wikiburner
http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/05/tech/yahoo-malware-attack/

======
Nanzikambe
Adverts as an attack vector is one of many reasons why my DNS server also
resolves 13,697 distinct domain names to 127.0.0.1

$ sudo cat /etc/bind/ads.conf | egrep yahoo| wc -l 55

